# Omega Sm120 F300 Update



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

As some of will know I recently bought a Seamaster 120 f300. The watch was in good condition but needed a new crystal, bezel insert and for safety's sake a check over to make sure all was well with the esa 9162 movement.

My regular watch maker won't touch tuning fork movement so the hunt was on to find someone prepared to work on it. Enter Keith Tilley, a fellow f300 fan who, frustrated at the lack of knowledge and expertise on these great movements, took it upon him self to learn all he could. Not only that he bought the original timing equipment and has the Omega servicing manuals too. A quick email was all it took to enlist Keith's help and a date was set. Fortunately for me Keith lives 35 minutes way from my humble abode.

How time flies (no pun intended). I managed to spend the best part of 4 hours chatting to Keith, exchanging watch stories, drooling over his watch collection, talking cars and bikes etc. And he managed to replace the crystal, time the watch and give it a thorough going over. In the meantime I just stood in awe of his dexterity and held my breath! The good news is the watch is running fine (+ 1.8 seconds), is all original and in very good condition. The only slight negative is the bezel insert is bakalite poured in to the bezel and not replaceable, so the hunt is on for a replacement bezel.

So a huge thank you for Keith and a big thanks to you guys for bringing him to my attention.

Now the bit you've been waiting for, a few before and after pics.

*Sellers pics* You can see the scratches on the crystal and bezel very clearly on the first one.



















*My best pic before Keith's intervention* After a thorough going over with polywatch but notice the gunk around the tension ring and scratches crystal.










*The watch now*










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

So what do you think guys and what do you think of my DIY rubber strap arrangement?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice work there Gary and well done to Keith too.

I think the rubber suits it, but I'm sure others will disagree.

Love the photo's too


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! Looks great Gary!

The bezels being acrylic can be lightly sanded and then polished up with the same product you use for crystals... There is some debate as to the original finishing though... I say it should be lightly circular grained but someone who says he knows better says these should be polished... dontchya mate?!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very interesting Garry; I have one to; but the bracelet is fixed & will have to take some pics soon...

Nice to see your picture taking is up to it's usual high standard.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess I should add the fact that weve just published an article on these watches on DeskDivers.... follow the link below for tons of info this watch...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I think a wee thread of pics is in order.

my first










The strapper










They never did a blue face, but let's 'face' it Omega's have gotta be blue. Franken










I do adore these, a few more pics.

What they come in










F3's Rock!










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Always nice to see some of your collection Foz









Keith emailed me today for a catchup and also reminded me that I should point out that my blue dialled SMf300 is also a franken - I built it myself as like Foz, I also wanted a blue dialled f300 diver.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I forgotten you'd done that one Jon, I must have been blocking it out of my memory so as to endure less pain, ooh I so want that dial.

those big chunky markers are just killer, but I have similar and am still over the moon with this










Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, if were going to get out our Sonics, then I can play too!

Not quite as good markers as yours Foz, and Im not usually a goldie fan but I love this one I got a few years ago..



















I still 'need' a SMF


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive never been a Goldie fan either ('cept for my old mate from Heathtown) but it was handling yours that finally convinced me I had to have a SpeedSonic.

I think its the dial colour that makes it Jase, that smokey milk chocolate look really suits it.

Andy



jasonm said:


> Well, if were going to get out our Sonics, then I can play too!
> 
> Not quite as good markers as yours Foz, and Im not usually a goldie fan but I love this one I got a few years ago..
> 
> I still 'need' a SMF


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A few years ago... blimey time passes too quickly here... 

Mine - currently at Bienne for another 29weeks - sigh...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I say a few years, it was 18 months at least.......Ive not changed the cell yet either









Oh yeah, that Lobby wins the 70s funky markers contest


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey... Wow...

I just got a new nokia 5500 slide... superb ... get one Jase... 

YEah the Lobby is mental... mirrored dial too... eeek!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Blimey... Wow...
> 
> I just got a new nokia 5500 slide... superb ... get one Jase...
> 
> Yeah the Lobby is mental... mirrored dial too... eeek!


PMSL... I meant cell as in battery, not cell phone.....Your working too hard


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PMSL!!!

I am... er, if youve not changed the battery it cant be 2 years 

Anyway back to the f300s... This is a rare one... Geneve Diver... (Er What were Omega thinking... repeat after me Omega "Seamaster is for water... Geneve is for dress..")










Freaky pic


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wouldn't take that near water Jon.

Most the the f300's were only rated to 30m, some Seamasters to 60m and of course the divers to 120m.....um thinking about it i am not sure i would take any near water.

Good news most caseback seals are still available, bad news most crystal seals are not.

Anybody help someone who only knows how to click OK on the computer post some pics...i am feeling left out!









Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is a sticky in the 'Hints and tips' sub forum that should help Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith - no vintage watch should ever get wet imho... I might snorkel with my NOS SMf300 as its got all new seals. I had no problem getting a crystal seal last year Keith.. maybe that situation has chnaged







)

pics... here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> There is a sticky in the 'Hints and tips' sub forum that should help Keith


Thanks will try the instructions.

Where did your seal come from Jon? The company i use say they are obselete!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

It came via a contact I have here when I bought the new xtal... I will ask next time I am there if they have more...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Gary and co,

Those Sm120 f300s are great looking watches, where is the best place to pick one up?? Fleabay? I would not have thought there are any fakes around or are there ??

Neal


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Gary and co,
> 
> Those Sm120 f300s are great looking watches, where is the best place to pick one up?? Fleabay? I would not have thought there are any fakes around or are there ??
> 
> Neal


Hi Neal.

Get in touch, i may be able to help!

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Neal, I'll email Keith email address.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Neal, I'll email Keith email address.


thanks Howard


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Neal, I'll email Keith email address.
> ...


Neal.

Accidently deleted your mail and cannot retreive it...can you resend.

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Keith I've sent you Neal's addy.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Keith

I've resent the e-mail

Neal


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody, especially Keith for helping me get one of these.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Thanks everybody, especially Keith for helping me get one of these.


Congratulations Neal, now where are the photos?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Is being delivered to work tomorrow or Friday, will post pictures when I get it Gary, Happy New Year to you too mate.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Good stuff Neal, I'll look forward to seeing it. Glad you got yourself one and what a great start to 2008. Hope you had a great Christmas and here's to a watch filled New Year.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Finally joined the club and can post on the electric watch forum.









After reading through posts by Jon and Gary I started looking around and came accross this one just before Christmas. The little beauty arrived a few minutes ago and is humming away.










_pic borrowed from the seller - will take some myself this weekend_

My biggest concern was that the bracelet was going to be too small, but fortunately it fits nicely. A few swirlies but generally appears to be in good order.

Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Rich.

I had my eye on that, to see what they where selling for.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent news Rich and well done, that looks a beauty







. I'll look forward to seeing the photos.

I'm going to put mine on now to show some SM120 f300 solidarity







.

Congrats again and wear it well my friend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Very nice Rich.
> 
> I had my eye on that, to see what they where selling for.


Funny isn't it, but whenever I buy a watch from eBay I always set a top price and when I win it's _always_ close to that limit. I think This came in about $10 short of what I allowed for it. Never seem to get a bargain on the Bay anymore.









Happy with the watch though











Agent orange said:


> Excellent news Rich and well done, that looks a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary, just don't expect the pics to be to your standard









I might ask you for Keith's details. The watch seems fine, but for my piece of mind I might ask him to give it a service









Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Rich, I've just sent you Keith's details. If you get in touch say hi from me.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

It's arrived, I now have my SM120 f300 strapped to my wrist, will post some pictures at the weekend. Its a stunning looking watch.

Thanks to Keith and everybody else.









P.s. you know there is another SM120 f300 without the bezel and with a thicker case, do you know how much these usually go for ?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Uh - oh, I think someone's got the bug























Looking forward to the pics Neal, congratulations.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

